# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Υπόστρωμα σε κλουβί με παραδείσια

## vagg

Παιδια καλησπερα εχω φιαξει μια κλουβα για τα παραδεισακια κ θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι ειναι σωστο κ πρακτικο για την κααθαριοτητα να στωσω τον πατο της κλουβας

----------

